# Master Sergeant Deborah Clayton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Sergeant*
*Deborah Clayton*
Orlando Police Department, Florida

End of Watch: Monday, January 9, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 17 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Master Sergeant Deborah Clayton was shot and killed when she encountered a wanted murder suspect in the parking lot of a Walmart at the intersection of Princeton Street and John Young Parkway.

The subject was wanted for murdering his pregnant ex-girlfriend and for shooting her new boyfriend three months prior. After shooting Sergeant Clayton, the man carjacked a vehicle and fled the scene. A captain from the Orange County Sheriff's Office spotted the vehicle moments later and was shot at as he got behind it. The suspect continued to flee and remains at large.

During the ensuing search an Orange County sheriff's deputy was killed in a motorcycle crash at the intersection of Pine Hills Road and Balboa Drive when another vehicle turned in front of his motorcycle. The deputy's name has not yet been released.

Sergeant Clayton had served with the Orlando Police Department for 17 years. She is survived by her husband and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police John Mina
Orlando Police Department
100 South Hughey Avenue
Orlando, FL 32801

Phone: (407) 246-2470


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

RIP


----------

